# 1D Mark V Information [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/1d-mark-v-information-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/1d-mark-v-information-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>1D Mark V Featureset Rumors

</strong>I received an email today outlining additional features of the upcoming 1D Mark V. Please note I do not yet have a [CR3] confirmation of a 1D Mark V being announced in August.</p>
<ul>
<li>The 1D Mark V will have â€œbuilt-in croppingâ€. You will be able to choose between full frame (32.4 mp), APS-H (27 mp) and APS-C (21 mp).</li>
<li>You can buy additional focusing screens to emulate cropping.</li>
<li>The fps are linked to the cropping factor. You can get 8.4 fps with APS-C and only 3.1 fps with full frame.</li>
<li>sRAW1 and sRAW2 is possible to speed up fps.</li>
<li>Burst mode will give you a max of 10.1 fps depending on the image size and buffer.</li>
<li>Expect some video tweaks.</li>
<li>RAW video was only enabled for the engineers.</li>
<li>Either a 24-70 II (no IS) or a 35 II will be announced with it.</li>
</ul>
<div><strong>CRâ€™s Take

</strong>This is a BIG [CR1], rumor stuff is starting to heat up. I am going to post stuff that has at least ideas that are plausible.</div>
<div></div>
<div><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> The fps are linked to the cropping factor. You can get ~8,4 fps with APS-C and only ~3,1 fps with full frame.
> 
> Burst mode will give you a max of 10,1 fps depending on the image size and buffer.



How difficult it is to create a credible spec list ?


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 7, 2011)

The different resolutions for the different crop factors don't even match up with the sensor's resolution.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The fps are linked to the cropping factor. You can get ~8,4 fps with APS-C and only ~3,1 fps with full frame.
> ...



I don't think FPS linked to cropping is all that far fetched, Nikon does it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> The different resolutions for the different crop factors don't even match up with the sensor's resolution.



The numbers are off, but the idea may be true. Especially if the 1D/1Ds line is being amalgamated.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Colorblinded said:
> 
> 
> > The different resolutions for the different crop factors don't even match up with the sensor's resolution.
> ...


I have nothing against the idea (it seems very reasonable) but whoever sent this list in really needs to try harder! :


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

I do know wrong specs are leaked on purpose.


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 7, 2011)

The fps linked with cropping makes sense, the 3 fps for FF 32mp and 8 fps for APS-C 21mp is just too slow for the 1DV. The old and slow 5DII has 21mp with 3.9 fps, not far from the 32mp @ 3fps


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

Unless they're doing what they did with the xxD series and change what the line means.

I'm a bit confused about what I'm getting sent this way, I'm posting about half of it. I'm waiting for the proven sources to speak up, I think we'll be hearing from them in the next week or so.


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Unless they're doing what they did with the xxD series and change what the line means.



That would be interesting. I do expect something different from the usual. Split 5D's, IDs/1D merge or anything we never thought about !


----------



## c-law (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>The fps are linked to the cropping factor. You can get 8.4 fps with APS-C and only 3.1 fps with full frame.</li>
> 
> <li>Burst mode will give you a max of 10.1 fps depending on the image size and buffer.</li>


Yeah, this doesn't make much sense. If FF is 3.1 fps and APS-C is 8.4 fps, why is the max burst rate 10.1 fps?

Is it saying APS-H would be 10.1 fps? Why would they need to bring it back down to 8.4 for APS-C?

I just don't think any of those sound right.

Chris


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I don't think FPS linked to cropping is all that far fetched, Nikon does it.



At the same time the shut the metering off, that makes more sense if the mirror doesn't move fast enough for a good reading or unobstructed view.

And sRaw for higher FPS seems arbitary to counterproductive; sRaw gets the whole image demosaics it and reencodes the downsized image. Just writing the original file into the buffer would be faster, sufficient buffer memory isn't that expensive. At 60MB per frame 2GB of common RAMs would allow for ~30 RAWs...


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do know wrong specs are leaked on purpose.


Fair enough! I would at least have figured the math would be correct. Perhaps I hope for too much


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I do know wrong specs are leaked on purpose.


By whom? I can guess the purposes...alright, maybe you won't be replying to this one, but I'll ask anyway.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 7, 2011)

c-law said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <li>The fps are linked to the cropping factor. You can get 8.4 fps with APS-C and only 3.1 fps with full frame.</li>
> ...


That is an obviously wrong conclusion to draw - either, as you say, somebody really goofed, or there's another, more plausible explanation: sRAW or some other mode will offer that speed. I don't think it's incompatible.

I'm also not seeing where "the math is wrong" on the various resolutions and sensor sizes - it's quite possible that the numbers are just fudged and the real target is the resolution size, not the resulting angle of view from the crop. I would agree that it would be a big mistake to link APS-C and APS-H "crops" to a bogus sensor size, but we don't actually know the size of the sensor - it may be slightly bigger or smaller than previous "full frame" sensors, especially if it's a Sony make...though please keep in mind I'm just speaking from my own rumors and haven't run any numbers / dug up any specs to say this, so I could be very wrong too!


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 7, 2011)

I wonder what "Articulated LCD Fixed" means. I really hope they don't put a 60D-like screen on the 1 and 5 series now.


----------



## Hulk (Aug 8, 2011)

Rumor is bullshit. If FF is 32 MP, then APS-C crop is 32 / 1,6 / 1,6 = 12,5 MP.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 8, 2011)

'You can buy additional focusing screens to emulate cropping."

Shouldn't that be something taken care of electronically? Like the way you can choose to display AF points on the 7D?

Doesn't sound like anything I'd want to be swapping-out in the field.


----------



## fotoray (Aug 8, 2011)

7enderbender said:


> I wonder what "Articulated LCD Fixed" means. I really hope they don't put a 60D-like screen on the 1 and 5 series now.



I was wondering that too. A 60-D type screen would make the already-big/heavy camera even moreso. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 8, 2011)

You're not likely to see an articulated lcd on a sports body. *Maybe* a flip-down for photojournalism. Maybe.


----------



## Panurus (Aug 8, 2011)

If I read :

"The 1D Mark V will have â€œbuilt-in croppingâ€. You will be able to choose between full frame (32.4 mp), APS-??? (27 mp) and APS-H (21 mp).

The rumors looks not so crazy.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 8, 2011)

It may just be coincidence, but if you crop an APS-H sensor of 32MP to APS-C size, it is 21MP (or thereabouts). That could lead to a number of scenarios.


----------



## macgregor mathers (Aug 8, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> You can buy additional focusing screens to emulate cropping.



How would that work ?

The focusing screen would be partially black, causing the view screen to have a black frame, and somewhere after the readout stage the processor would realize the photo was taken with a crop-emulating-focusing-screen and throw the frame ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2011)

Hulk said:


> Rumor is bullS___. If FF is 32 MP, then APS-C crop is 32 / 1,6 / 1,6 = 12,5 MP.



Now ... Imagine the guys with a FF Nikon D3S in crop mode. They get about 5.5 mp. Yet, we see people clamoring for this feature who can't do the math.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 8, 2011)

macgregor mathers said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy additional focusing screens to emulate cropping.
> ...


It could be done with small contacts on the edge of the screen that interface with the body, somehow or other.

Aside from the extra engineering it would take, personally I think it's a bad idea; it's just another part that would require very high tolerances to screw things up.

The edges of the screen wouldn't need to be black, though; it'd be best to have them transparent with just an outline (perhaps semi-transparent) so you get the advantage of seeing more outside the area where the frame will be captured.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Aug 9, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> macgregor mathers said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


Couldn't it be done in a similar way to production studio monitors (basically the same way you suggest) show what is actually being displayed by outlining the final view in a boxed outline?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 9, 2011)

bah, at first peek it was like finally a good leak but then at a glance wow what a mess:

1. only 3fps 32MP FF?!?? if digic V is that slow Canon may as well paint over their signs with Nikon. That would be the single slowest speed increment for digic ever despite digic being not updated for one of the longest stretches and how badly video needs a WAYYYYYYYY faster digic than that. So they may as well paint over with Red/Nikon/Sony/Panasonic then.

2. 32MP does NOT scale to 27MP APS-H and 21MP APS-C! He forgot that you need to square the crop factor! So that right there, if #1 was not enough, seals the deal.

CR -1000 truly
CR1 is laughable, its CR0


----------



## hambergler (Aug 9, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hulk said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor is bullS___. If FF is 32 MP, then APS-C crop is 32 / 1,6 / 1,6 = 12,5 MP.
> ...



The D3s has Crop mode of both 1.2x so 12.5/1.2/1.2 = 8.7 MP and 1.5 x which = 5.6 MP

with a 5 D mark II it would just be nice to have options to increase the FPS

1.6x = 8.4 1.3x = 12.5
1.5x = 9.4 1.2x= 14.7
1.4x= 10.8

with a 32 or 46 MP sensor all this would get even better


----------

